
Chongqing, the world’s most surveilled city, 168 cameras per 1000 people - toephu2
https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/article/3031390/chongqing-worlds-most-surveilled-city-these-residents-are-happy-trade
======
mytailorisrich
Chongqing is a very interesting city to visit, very hilly. Great food as well.

